# Trail Cam Pics - Score?



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone want to guess what this buck would score?


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

I score him as an absolute shooter. I have no clue how people score or even via pictures but I say he's big enough to shoot. Hopefully you get some day time with him.

Good luck.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

gross 140-150+ id have to say...really tall nice deer first time that big dog is in shooting range...lights out!!  :sniper:


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

I would guess close to 150. Hope you can measure him on the ground.


----------



## antlrking (Aug 20, 2011)

thats a stud for sure


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

let him walk a couple more years. look at his body size, not big enough.


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd say about 140ish


----------

